# Cebloplast Serpentine - Custom



## Kaspar (Oct 14, 2013)

Loved this material from the moment I saw it a few years back, but I've never been able to make a pen from it until now.  I think the design does it justice.  As I understand it, this material is something like 50 or 60 years old.  Almost have the nib finished.  I'll post a picture of it open tomorrow.  

BTW, if you plan on getting some of these Cebloplast rods and turning them, they are not kidding about the low melting point, and the need to drill slowly and keep things cool.


----------



## jyreene (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks great so far.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, that is an elegant looking pen! I like it!


----------



## mrburls (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice Eric, like your design of pen. Cebloplast has got to be my favorite material to make pens.
Keith "mrburls"


----------



## mikellem (Oct 15, 2013)

What a beauty..
Eloquent design and color is a killer...
enjoy..


Mike


----------



## OZturner (Oct 15, 2013)

Loverly Pen - Spot on Design, Colour and Exercution.
Brian


----------



## MikeL (Oct 15, 2013)

Classy. Nice job!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice one Eric! luv tha blank and design.


----------



## Greg Haugen (Oct 15, 2013)

Incredible.  Simply stunning!


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks folks!  

BTW, does any body have about 3" of a serpentine rod left over I could buy?  That's all I would need to make a second pen with what I have remaining.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 15, 2013)

(Rollerball) Nib's done. (Click on picture for larger picture.)

Here it is, open. 

I probably should have mentioned in the title this is a rollerball.  Some good folks have come through with a little extra material and so I will do a fountain pen nib as well. A  #6 Feeder would, I think, be appropriate for this size pen.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 17, 2013)

Added a Fountain Nib to it.  Would have used a silver nib, but I didn't have one.  And now I'll let this thread ascend into the ether.  Thanks to all who "liked", commented, etc ...


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 17, 2013)

Sweet pen. Nice job...


----------



## Tim K (Oct 17, 2013)

Sharp!


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 17, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL WORK! I love that cebloplast.


----------



## mick (Oct 18, 2013)

Kasper,
 PM me your address.
Mike


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 18, 2013)

Stunning pen!


----------



## jeff (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks very nice on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## medlongpens (Oct 18, 2013)

That pen is amazing! One day I would love to start making pens like this.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2013)

Eric, You've done the serpentine blank up perfectly , one of the best looking serpentine pens I've seen.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 19, 2013)

jeff said:


> Looks very nice on the front page :biggrin:



Many thanks!  

And thanks again to all who commented, liked, etc ...


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Simply spectacular, Eric. 

Nice work, as usual!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice. It's a pleasure to see this quality of work, especially on the front page. Congratulations!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 20, 2013)

Congrats on the front page Eric! i also agree with Roy!


----------



## Ligget (Oct 21, 2013)

Beautiful pen, great work indeed Eric!


----------



## edman2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Eric,
It's the high standard of all your excellent work!  Very nice indeed!


----------

